# What happened to my avatar?



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2016)

Do we have to load our own avatars now? I was kinda attached to the friendly pontificating chipmunk.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 17, 2016)

My avatar came across OK, but resolution is screwed up as image is bigger.  Maybe I'll have to go locate another.  My avatar represents my DUAL citizenship.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 17, 2016)

I uploaded another copy of my own, made a bit larger. It seems to work.  And my two dogs and the cat-who-thinks-he's-a-dog look better.

Jim, I suspect the old avatar was a built in one?  Maybe it's time for you to find one to upload?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

while the forum continues its reindexing, many things will/should fix themselves that look odd or off for now.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah, I guess it's time to move on. All good things come to an end.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

that does have me curious, was your avatar one fo the default ones?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

I think the old stock avatars are not showing up, if you uploaded a custom avatar, it does? There is no longer an option for the stock avatars, only option is to upload your own.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 17, 2016)

I had the worst time trying to upload a new avatar on the old boards so it's been blank for a while now.  Very glad to see that this one uploaded easy as pie!


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 17, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> that does have me curious, was your avatar one fo the default ones?


Yeah, it was one of the stock ones.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 17, 2016)

ah ok...certainly lends credence to the theory that the stockers are all gone.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 17, 2016)

good theory, as mine was custom too.   But I found one with a better resolution and replaced it. 


By the way are we losing our post count too?  I was just looking at that box and noticed stuff missing.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 18, 2016)

I wasn't able to get an IMG file from Photobucket to post, so I'll wait and see what happens as all the new features come online.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

likely related to the rebuilding/reindexing of the threads and posts....it will take hours for this to complete.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 18, 2016)

Sandy VDH said:


> By the way are we losing our post count too?  I was just looking at that box and noticed stuff missing.



If you click on the screen name a popup displays info, like post count.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 18, 2016)

Scary, isn't it? Well, the good news is that it's temporary.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Scary, isn't it? Well, the good news is that it's temporary.



I like your picture - keep it!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 18, 2016)

The stock avatars were what we had loaded into the old vBulletin installation, and as yet, they have not been transferred over, as this was deemed a lower priority item.  We should be able to get to this sometime in the not-to-distant future.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 19, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> The stock avatars were what we had loaded into the old vBulletin installation, and as yet, they have not been transferred over, as this was deemed a lower priority item.  We should be able to get to this sometime in the not-to-distant future.


Awww. That's OK as far as I'm concerned as long as dogs and small children are not too frightened.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 19, 2016)

bump for larger avatars =)


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 19, 2016)

Makai Guy said:


> The stock avatars were what we had loaded into the old vBulletin installation, and as yet, they have not been transferred over, as this was deemed a lower priority item.  We should be able to get to this sometime in the not-to-distant future.



In looking into this I find that the stock XenForo software has no provisions for having a bunch of pre-installed avatars from which you can choose.  It comes with the three grey default options you've seen so far for your gender (male, female, unspecified) which you can set in your profile.










For anything other than these three, you have to upload your own.

HOWEVER.. it looks like there is an addon that will add the ability to have additional stock avatars from which to choose.  After things get settled down here a bit, we can look into adding this capability.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2016)

Makai Guy & Brain in my humble opinion you guys are doing an awesome job answering question & fixing problems.


----------

